#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai Insults

## somtamslap

Well since we're here and we've already established that swearing is fucking important we may as well go ahead and learn how to tell people in no uncertain terms to bugger off in Siamese - I'm obviously not suggesting that, once the information has been stored, you practice in the local shop or pub. No, try it on the Mrs first and if you don't have one find an old person and scream and shout the profanties in their face..make sure they are accompanied by a walking frame, stick or wheel chair, this way you are sure of an unhindered getaway.

First and easiest of the insults come in the form of I and E.

'I' pronunced 'EYE' obviously, is often used as a very informal way of addressing friends and sometimes family:

I Somjit = Bloody Somjit, but in an extremely light hearted way. No malice is intended whatsoever.

E Somjit = Fucking Somjit, sometimes this can be used both derogatively and again in jest, but is ten times stronger than I. Use it with caution, if at all.

Now to our first insults:

I Kwai = Bloody buffalo. Buffalo refers to someone who acts, in essence, like a buffalo - basically all brawn and zero brain and is considered to be the most offensive of animals to be likened to. So, although this can be commonly heard amongst friends it would be a bad move to try this out on a member of the general public - unless you fancy a scuffle, in which case you'd better go in mob handed because Somjit invariably is.

E Kwai = Fucking buffalo. Generally thought of as 'fighting talk'. There's little to no point in saying this unless you are armed, but it'll let your old women know that you are au faire with the way of the insult.

----------


## Ratchaburi

I use this word you arse hole

AH DOOT

----------


## Thormaturge

I find "Idiot" doesn't require any translation.

----------


## somtamslap

Next seems to be one of the more fashionable insults of today.

I Sat - Bloody animal. Taken in the same vain as I Kwai, this is mostly used by teenagers who are playing stupid fucking computer games and generally being racous in the internet shop. Fuckers. Again, usually said without malicious intent.

E Sat - Fucking animal. Again, a very strong profanity, very similar to E Kwai but more contemporary.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I find "Idiot" doesn't require any translation.


Mai Yet or Nah Hee are probably more accurate when addressing stupid Thais but might get you killed, so maybe stick to using idiot it's safer.

----------


## somtamslap

> I find "Idiot" doesn't require any translation.


 I think the Thais use it too...

----------


## Patrick

> Well since we're here and we've already established that swearing is fucking important we may as well go ahead and learn how to tell people in no uncertain terms to bugger off in Siamese - I'm obviously not suggesting that, once the information has been stored, you practice in the local shop or pub. No, try it on the Mrs first and if you don't have one find an old person and scream and shout the profanties in their face..make sure they are accompanied by a walking frame, stick or wheel chair, this way you are sure of an unhindered getaway.
> 
> First and easiest of the insults come in the form of I and E.
> 
> 'I' pronunced 'EYE' obviously, is often used as a very informal way of addressing friends and sometimes family:
> 
> I Somjit = Bloody Somjit, but in an extremely light hearted way. No malice is intended whatsoever.
> 
> E Somjit = Fucking Somjit, sometimes this can be used both derogatively and again in jest, but is ten times stronger than I. Use it with caution, if at all.
> ...


Unless these words have specific different meanings in your own particular Region I am not at all impressed by your Thai language skills so far!

"I" and "E" mean exactly the same - the only difference is that one would use "I" when referring to a male whereas "E" would be used when the subject is a female. Both are used as a friendly term of mild abuse among friends or relatives but will cause great offence in other contexts.

I also think it is the absolute height of stupidity to try to learn vulgar or offensive Thai words, at least with the intention of using them in conversations; said in the wrong way or wrong situation and you will sincerely regret the error.

Don't do it - seriously!

Patrick

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I find "Idiot" doesn't require any translation.


Idiot: 'crazy person' or 'fool.'
Thai: means more like 'dirty.'

 ::chitown::

----------


## somtamslap

> "I" and "E" mean exactly the same - the only difference is that one would use "I" when referring to a male whereas "E" would be used when the subject is a female.


 Disagree  - they're inter-changable where I live and I daresay the rest of the country and I'd rather refer to someone as I over E should I be fishing for a jovial insult.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Pick at your arse, then wipe their head.

Although you might catch some animal ticks off them.

----------


## brettandlek

Keep them coming, my missus never teaches me any shit like this, i learn from places like here or facebook. And i will be careful where i use them thanks Patrick.
My missus says you wouldnt use them as a friendly term of abuse with friends at all unless you didnt want them as a friend.
You should have seen my missus face when i was rattling off some of the words from here, priceless! so keep them coming.

----------


## Rigger

> Don't do it - seriously!


Pussy  :Smile: 

My kids use samong mar when arguing or joking Brain of dog.

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> "I" and "E" mean exactly the same - the only difference is that one would use "I" when referring to a male whereas "E" would be used when the subject is a female.
> 
> 
>  Disagree  - they're inter-changable where I live and I daresay the rest of the country and I'd rather refer to someone as I over E should I be fishing for a jovial insult.



As I said, it must be just a Regional usage, it's definitely not the case Countrywide.

To Quote from a popular online Thai Dictionary:

 ไอ้_  (Derogatory title used before the names of men or when referring to men.)_


 อี_  (prefix used before the names of women or when referring to women ; very offensive)_

 Patrick

----------


## somtamslap

> very offensive


 Yep, that's the difference..

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> very offensive
> 
> 
>  Yep, that's the difference..



No:

ไอ้_  (Derogatory title used before the names of men or when referring to men.)_


 อี_  (prefix used before the names of women or when referring to women ; very offensive)_

That's the difference.

Patrick

----------


## Chairman Mao

Take a chill, Ai Paddy.  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick

> Take a chill, Ai Paddy.


 ใครใหญ่ใครอยู่นายประธาน


 :mid: 


Patrick

----------


## somtamslap

^ So you've never heard of a female being referred to with a prefixed 'I'?? I find that incredibly hard to believe..unless you live in a cave.

All the best

Slap

----------


## somtamslap

> very offensive


 and THAT is the difference..

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> very offensive
> 
> 
>  and THAT is the difference..



 :deadhorsebig: 


Patrick

----------


## Spin

I have been known to mouth "nah Laos" to other drivers who have pissed me off.

Try it!  :Smile:

----------


## Thormaturge

> Mai Yet or Nah Hee are probably more accurate when addressing stupid Thais but might get you killed, so maybe stick to using idiot it's safer.


Somehow they seem to have learned what "idiot" means.  I cannot imagine how.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> I find "Idiot" doesn't require any translation.
> 
> 
>  I think the Thais use it too...


 Yes I believe they do.  I suppose if Thai people hear a word often enough they begin to understand its use.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Idiot: 'crazy person' or 'fool.'
> Thai: means more like 'dirty.'


Whatever meaning they associate it with, I do find it really bothers them, so I use it sparingly.

----------


## dirk diggler

Ee dok mei? - Do you fuck around/put it about? They don't like this one.

I/E chang nam - Fat and ugly, walrus.

Mehn mak mak! Toe dtak kee lei mei? - It stinks, did you just follow through?

That's enough for now...

----------


## Michael

Apparently only very low class Thais use this type of language. Maybe very low class farang copy them.

----------


## Bangyai

Where's Dr Bob when you need some erudite input ?

----------


## rickschoppers

Why not just say "FUCK OFF?" This seems to be understood in any country and needs no translation.

----------


## Thormaturge

> chang nam - Fat and ugly, walrus.


Chang Nam is hippo, except Thai's seem to use "hippo" anyway.

----------


## Notnow

I like this one, because the sound of it is comical too.  Eye nah oot!  Camel face.

----------


## rawlins

If they are from the South just make donkey noises at them.

Word of advice - don't call your misusseseses dad a cvnt. I did and i still don't think he has forgiven me. If you refer to the whole family as 'krua ling' you probably won't win any brownie points either.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

Occasionally my wife mutters what sounds like "eye barnee" or "ee barnee". There doesn't seem to be any malice in it but she won't tell me what it means.

What does it mean?

 (Actually it seems to happen shortly afrer I've pinched her bum).

----------


## somtamslap

> What does it mean?


 Just means 'crazy' in an affectionate sort of way..

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Whatever meaning they associate it with, I do find it really bothers them, so I use it sparingly.


Yep, you're right.
It really bothers them.
No point trying to explain that it's not that bad in Falang language...
Hence, the 'dirty' meaning in Thai

----------


## misskit

I have heard a Thai become really upset and scream *ah-he-ya* at another Thai. I understand it means lizard and is a big insult.

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> "I" and "E" mean exactly the same - the only difference is that one would use "I" when referring to a male whereas "E" would be used when the subject is a female.
> 
> 
>  Disagree  - they're inter-changable where I live and I daresay the rest of the country and I'd rather refer to someone as I over E should I be fishing for a jovial insult.


I always use 'E haa' to tell a women to go away and 'Buc haa' for a male of the species, so 'E' being female and 'BUC' being male.....works for me  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

just call them Mun

----------


## swanks

San darn sia?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## changnoy

Daark-ling does it for me when she is naughty

----------


## somtamslap

> Apparently





> Maybe


Unfounded remarks aren't welcome here, Mikey baby..

----------


## Patrick

> Apparently only very low class Thais use this type of language. Maybe very low class farang copy them.


 
And, worse, clearly take pride in demonstrating their "mastery" of crude Thai language ............. incorrectly interpreted and transliterated almost to the point of being incomprehensible  because of course these experts have never taken the elementary step of learning to read Thai. 

Seriously, do NOT use this type of Thai vocabulary, it may cause sycophantic and totally insincere admiration in Nakorn Nowhere but will only result in contempt and condescension if used in interaction with even moderately educated Thais.

Patrick

----------


## somtamslap

> have never taken the elementary step of learning to read Thai


 If this is directed at me then you are wrong, again. 
Patrick, oh great linguistic one, is E stronger than I?
And have you never heard of a female referred to with a prefixed 'I'?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Daark-ling


Ham sung ('you hamsung man') is the other favourite wordplay choice of the more aggressive katoeys... I always thank them and tell them 'you too', which they reply 'no, I lady'... mmm, indeed... a 'ching lor' will make their friends laugh at them, and you can walk away happy that you got the best of the little tetDtet.




> Seriously, do NOT use this type of Thai vocabulary, it may cause sycophantic and totally insincere “admiration” in Nakorn Nowhere but will only result in contempt and condescension if used in interaction with even moderately educated Thais.


Don't use the local language, but do insult them in a patronizing manner... Our friend, Patrick probably has a Chinese-Thai wife...

Now, back on track, certain PM's names can be nicely lengthened, vowelwise, by changing the 'i' to a 'hee'; goes down very well when used at red rallies, so I'm told, about our fine upstanding Etonite PM.

After being attacked by some Fortuna, when a simple 'Eye kwai' just shocked him rather than gave the insult I wanted, I added a 'Eee hee', which I think is a bit girly, and Thai blokes don't really say it, but it was the best I could churn out at that second... Of course, his 'mong alii' needed a 'mong mun, tomai' retort...  :Smile:  I'll probably be shot some time soon, which will make Michael and Patrick say 'I told you so, lowso', but I'll be dead so not to worry... Next life will be better... When in Rome... 

Great thread again, Slaps. Power to the people, brother.

----------


## Patrick

[quote=Bettyboo;1769810] 

Don't use the local language, but do insult them in a patronizing manner... Our friend, Patrick probably has a Chinese-Thai wife...
quote]

It would be very interesting indeed to witness a meeting between you and my wife (of 35 years incidentally) and see her reaction when you call her Chinese  Thai!

In the meantime dear old somtamslap  or brother slaps as you so cosily call him  continues to imply that ไอ้  specifically means bloody and อี means a far more offensive f££cking and there is no gender specific difference  despite my quotations from a well known Thai online resource to prove the opposite and his total inability to provide similarly authoritative references to refute me.

Anyway children, go ahead and compete with each other to demonstrate your command of crudity: by using such terms in any conversation with Thais you merely confirm your lack of erudition, knowledge or sensitivity to usage of the language.

Patrick

----------


## somtamslap

> despite my quotations from a well known Thai online resource


 Your 'well known Thai online resource' talks out of its claggy anal passage..

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Patrick
> 
> despite my quotations from a well known Thai online resource
> 
> 
>  Your 'well known Thai online resource' talks out of its claggy anal passage..


As I said:

"go ahead and compete with each other to demonstrate your command of crudity"

So you are Bi-lingual in crudity, not at all surprising.

Q.E.D. (look it up!)

Patrick

----------


## misskit

^Party-pooper!

----------


## Rigger

I thinkl Patrik is a nob that probably doesnt have any friends and writes in funny front.

----------


## Captain Ron

> Originally Posted by somtamslap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Patrick
> ...


 totally agree patrick, these terms are simply male or female up north and the severity is dictated by whether the recipient has a similar sense of humour rather than age or even social standing. Similar situation in England, i would'nt drean of addressing my mother in the same way as i do my collegues on the building site.

----------


## Captain Ron

> I use this word you arse hole
> 
> AH DOOT


lue qui
hole shit

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> I use this word you arse hole
> 
> AH DOOT
> 
> 
> lue qui
> hole shit


Doesnt doot mean fart

----------


## sunsetter

hee naa hee

drop that in a taxi, or on motocy taxi, instant trip to the hospital

----------


## Notnow

Doot [rhymes with boot] is asshole, like in 'yet doot mueng'.  Doht [rhymes with naught] is fart, like in 'mueng doht geng, ai heeya'.

----------


## brettandlek

[quote=Patrick;1769843]


> Don't use the local language, but do insult them in a patronizing manner... Our friend, Patrick probably has a Chinese-Thai wife...
> quote]
> 
> It would be very interesting indeed to witness a meeting between you and my wife (of 35 years incidentally) and see her reaction when you call her Chinese  Thai!
> 
> In the meantime dear old somtamslap  or brother slaps as you so cosily call him  continues to imply that ไอ้ specifically means bloody and อี means a far more offensive f££cking and there is no gender specific difference  despite my quotations from a well known Thai online resource to prove the opposite and his total inability to provide similarly authoritative references to refute me.
> 
> Anyway children, go ahead and compete with each other to demonstrate your command of crudity: by using such terms in any conversation with Thais you merely confirm your lack of erudition, knowledge or sensitivity to usage of the language.
> 
> Patrick


My resorse is my missus and she was horrified to hear what i learn on here.
She told me there is no difference between "I" and ""E" but like Patrrick says, maybe a local thing. I have pissed her off even more with some things i have learnt in this thread, so keep them coming, she is pregnant too, that make it even more fun.

----------


## Bettyboo

[quote=Patrick;1769843]


> Don't use the local language, but do insult them in a patronizing manner... Our friend, Patrick probably has a Chinese-Thai wife...
> quote]
> 
> It would be very interesting indeed to witness a meeting between you and my wife (of 35 years incidentally) and see her reaction when you call her “Chinese – Thai”!
> 
> In the meantime dear old somtamslap – or brother “slaps” as you so cosily call him – continues to imply that ไอ้ specifically means “bloody” and อี means a far more offensive “f££cking” and there is no gender specific difference – despite my quotations from a well known Thai online resource to prove the opposite and his total inability to provide similarly authoritative references to refute me.
> 
> Anyway children, go ahead and compete with each other to demonstrate your command of crudity: by using such terms in any conversation with Thais you merely confirm your lack of erudition, knowledge or sensitivity to usage of the language.
> 
> Patrick


Why would I call your wife anything? What a strange statement...

I can provide numerous examples of online resources of English, or even the most respected dictionaries, that have little interest in how language is used... Do you refuse to bloodywell split your infinitives, Patrick? It's all about context, brother Pat...

You may want to have a chat with some very linguistically erudite folk about crudity:




You're mentioned around 32 seconds into the video...  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

> moderately educated Thais.


Who wants to talk to those tossers.I know no thai and never will don't need it they all understand beer and how much.That's as much of a conversation i want too have with them.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

> Who wants to talk to those tossers.I know no thai and never will don't need it they all understand beer and how much.That's as much of a conversation i want too have with them.



Love it!

----------


## tomth

Can I have some clarification on:

E Sat - Fucking animal.

I was told by my ex that it means like daughter of a whore, or something to that effect?, after we split she turned up outside my apartment door, convinced security to open it (seriously what the fuck, it's my place!).

She then proceeded to chase my chosen lady of the night around the room whilst screaming 'E sat' at the top of her voice and then chasing her down the corridor!, all this at 8am when all my neighbours were leaving to go to work etc.

Was bad at the time but funny as fuck when I look back at it and i'm sure it gave security a laugh, their now under strict instructions not to let her in my room, I think she just told them she lost her key or something.

Tom

----------


## Bettyboo

> not to let her in my room


You didn't move???

----------


## tomth

I probably should have, but this was 4 months ago and no such further incidents, plus i really like it here, (A-Space Condo), and i'd only just moved in at the time.

Also I was there when head security bollocked them, so I don't think it will happen again.

No ex is crazy like a Thai ex!.
 :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

> I probably should have, but this was 4 months ago and no such further incidents, plus i really like it here, (A-Space Condo), and i'd only just moved in at the time.
> 
> Also I was there when head security bollocked them, so I don't think it will happen again.
> 
> No ex is crazy like a Thai ex!.


 Farck that would have been scary as hell, you never know what they will do.
I once saw a phrase and that was that nothing in the world is quite as frightening as an angry Thai lady, how true......

----------


## drawp

I asked a few around here all from Isaan, all said e was feminine and I was masculine.  Both are pretty offensive.

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> I find "Idiot" doesn't require any translation.
> 
> 
>  I think the Thais use it too...


A lot of my students do. I made up a few "Idiot of the Year" certificates last year for a few of the boys in my P5 class. They loved them.

Last week I found a note on my desk from one of them (Now in P6) It said ... amongst a few other irrelevant things ...

"The Idiot of the year spirit will stay in your class forever"

Made me all teary eyed.  :Smile:

----------


## dfp

Better not learn as you can get into real trouble.

----------


## keekwai

> Better not learn as you can get into real trouble.


I've let fly with a few "Ai Hee-uh's" at idiots in traffic .... so far I've only received goofy face saving smiles.

(Probably thinking .. "Look at the farang swearing in Thai .. how cute")

----------


## Spin

> I asked a few around here all from Isaan, all said e was feminine and I was masculine. Both are pretty offensive.


Last night on channel 3 some woman called a guy an "eye tau" thats short for tau hua ngoo, which means dirty old man. I asked the gf about the "eye" thing and she says its normal, not offensive at all.

I don't get it.

----------


## alstaxi

> Keep them coming, my missus never teaches me any shit like this, i learn from places like here or facebook. And i will be careful where i use them thanks Patrick.
> My missus says you wouldnt use them as a friendly term of abuse with friends at all unless you didnt want them as a friend.
> You should have seen my missus face when i was rattling off some of the words from here, priceless! so keep them coming.


Yes I agree, I got a big, "who teach you that"  fucking priceless, "why they have that on internet, stop reading that"

----------


## Lozman51

Thanks all for an interesting thread.

----------


## isanmick

I call my sister-in-law "HUN-NEE" it means your pussy's blocked.
But my wife tells me to only use slang around close friends and family who won't get offended.

----------


## drawp

> I call my sister-in-law "HUN-NEE" it means your pussy's blocked.
> But my wife tells me to only use slang around close friends and family who won't get offended.


well I guess that's pretty much the same with any insult in any language, I mean you wouldn't go around calling a stranger a c--t in a pub would ya unless you wanted a bashing or a glassing

----------


## brettandlek

> I call my sister-in-law "HUN-NEE" it means your pussy's blocked.
> But my wife tells me to only use slang around close friends and family who won't get offended.


My missus didnt understand this one, how disspointing.
She reckons it means to turn around.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Who in his right mind speaks to the natives in their lingo anyway?

The servants need to learn English quick smart if they don't want to be ex servants tomorrow.

 :mid:

----------


## Bob63

"e-heah" has earned some frowns for me.
It means bitch as I understand.

"ga-rii" is slang for prostitute I understand. If I say it, just to mention I know the word, the missus kicks me and get upset. If I really called her that I think our marriage would be over.
Swearwords seem to mean more to thai than westerners. While you and I (farang to farang) may think funny to call each other "shitface", it is very dangerous to the the same to a thai. Better not.

I agree with all the posters saying swearwords makes you look lo-so, but conversely that since the missus does not want to tell us, then we have a male obligation to find out this for ourselves, for certainly she is not to be the self-imposed filter.
 :bananaman:

----------


## keekwai

> "e-heah" has earned some frowns for me.
> It means bitch as I understand.


No .. It means "You c**t"

----------


## kmart

Someone could get killed after taking on some of the phrases in this thread.. :mid: .

Talking yourself into a fight is easy. It's talking your way _out_ of one..

----------


## keekwai

I don't really go for all this dramatic "You'll be killed if you swear at a Thai" stuff. Never seen it .. never heard of a case. It suggests that Thais are more aggressive than other nationalities. 

I don't buy it.

----------


## isanmick

> Originally Posted by isanmick
> 
> 
> I call my sister-in-law "HUN-NEE" it means your pussy's blocked.
> But my wife tells me to only use slang around close friends and family who won't get offended.
> 
> 
> My missus didnt understand this one, how disspointing.
> She reckons it means to turn around.


Got the spelling from the missus " หันอี่ " pronounced HUN-EE but she said most thai people wouldn't have heard it as its her local dialect.

----------


## brettandlek

> Originally Posted by brettandlek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by isanmick
> ...


Where local in Isaan? My missus cant speak Isaan language, but understand it.
She speaks her local Korat dialect, of course normal Thai too.
I can show her that in Thai anyway.
Jeez your missus must be easy going, no way would my missus show me something like that. 555

----------


## pescator

> "e-heah" has earned some frowns for me.
> It means bitch as I understand.



Not really and neither is it gender specific.

It means monitor lizard. A scavenging creature which is believed to bring bad luck. Hence it has become a word of abuse.
It is also referred to more politely as dtua ngun dtua torng ตัวเงินตัวทอง.

I recall reading in a bkk newspaper a few years back that a monitor iizard was found in the yard of the head quarter of a political party. Speculations were made as to whether the opposing party had placed it there to bring bad luck  ::chitown:: 




> "ga-rii" is slang for prostitute I understand


Yes, กะหรี่.
Very vulgar. Strangely enough it is also used when referring to indian curry.

If one _has_ to make references to *ladies of the night* one should rather use exactly that expression.

(Poo)Ying Glaang Khuen หญิงกลางคืน
or 
(Poo)Ying Borigaan. Service woman. หญิงบริการ

The most vulgar expression when referring to prostitutes will be: ee dork thorng garee chang yet.
อีดอกทองกะหรี่ช้างเย็ด

----------


## keekwai

Here's a good one. Last year in Pattaya I returned to my bike to discover a female motorsai taxi ho had just finished moving my bike onto the road so she could park her bike in my spot. There was no where else to put it so I guessed she was just going to leave it there .. blocking 3 other bikes.

Anyway .. I started letting her think of what I thought of her actions (in Thai) and she started frothing at the mouth back.

Then .. all of a sudden she just pointed her finger at me me and screamed "F**CK!!

So funny. I mean .. "F**CK" what? .. who? How? She needed a crash course in swearing in English.

Maybe us Farangs sound equally as funny to Thais when we swear in Thai.

----------


## keekwai

> If one _has_ to make references to *ladies of the night* one should rather use exactly that expression.
> 
> (Poo)Ying Glaang Khuen หญิงกลางคืน
> or 
> (Poo)Ying Borigaan. Service woman. หญิงบริการ


.. or Poo ying kai dtua. ผู้หญิงขายตัว (girl sell body)

----------


## brettandlek

(Poo)Ying Borigaan. Service woman. หญิงบริการ
Might try calling the missus this and see if she slaps me.
When I come home i say sawat de krap mai noi, oh she hates that.
We are going back there in october for a month well i am she is staying until january, I told her to expect I will need to find a Gik to occupy my time, 8 weeks without the missus around is a bit rough i told her. Problem is she thinks i am serious, they cant take a joke.

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by pescator
> 
> 
> 
> If one _has_ to make references to *ladies of the night* one should rather use exactly that expression.
> 
> (Poo)Ying Glaang Khuen หญิงกลางคืน
> or 
> (Poo)Ying Borigaan. Service woman. หญิงบริการ
> ...


Hehe, only if one is familiar with the _siang wannayuk_, the tones. Or one could just as well be saying a female ticket seller  :Wink: 

Ying haa ngun is another one.
หญิงหาเงิน. Woman searching for money.

----------


## pescator

> (Poo)Ying Borigaan. Service woman. หญิงบริการ
> Might try calling the missus this and see if she slaps me.


You may face a month of sleeping on the couch  :Wink: 

Some stones are better left unturned.

----------


## keekwai

> Hehe, only if one is familiar with the siang wannayuk, the tones. Or one could just as well be saying a female ticket seller


Well .. Some Hoes do have tickets on themselves!  :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

> Originally Posted by brettandlek
> 
> 
> (Poo)Ying Borigaan. Service woman. หญิงบริการ
> Might try calling the missus this and see if she slaps me.
> 
> 
> You may face a month of sleeping on the couch 
> 
> Some stones are better left unturned.


555 or maybe she might move to the couch.
Ying haa ngun, we have a few thai people we know i could pretty comfortably call this.

----------


## jamiejambos

It"s all a load of bollacks any which way!!!!!

----------


## keekwai

> bollacks


I had to look that up in the "Urban Dictionary"




> Bollacks
> 
> The wrong way to spell Bollocks.


Got it!  :Smile:

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by drawp
> 
> I asked a few around here all from Isaan, all said e was feminine and I was masculine. Both are pretty offensive.
> 
> 
> Last night on channel 3 some woman called a guy an "eye tau" thats short for tau hua ngoo, which means dirty old man. I asked the gf about the "eye" thing and she says its normal, not offensive at all.
> 
> I don't get it.


Eye tau could just as easily mean _you geriatric you._ 
As a matter of fact my father-in-law always called his wife that to proclaim his undying love for her  :mid: 

Add a "Lamok" at the end of the "tau hua ngoo" expression for good measure.

เฒ่าหัวงูลามก

----------


## isanmick

> Originally Posted by isanmick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by brettandlek
> ...


No so much easy going but she trust me in my judgement in knowing theirs a time and a place for everything. She was very wary of helping me with Thai swearing but now she is happy to see me joking with family and close friends. As a rule I usually let the Thai make the first joke and then join in.

----------


## Old Monkey

[quote=Bettyboo;1770121]


> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
>  
> Don't use the local language, but do insult them in a patronizing manner... Our friend, Patrick probably has a Chinese-Thai wife...
> quote]
> 
> It would be very interesting indeed to witness a meeting between you and my wife (of 35 years incidentally) and see her reaction when you call her Chinese  Thai!
> 
> ...


I laughed my head off watching this video and the others around it! Thanks, laughing is a precious gift. Especially Mr Bean as a priest about fellatio!
British sense of humor, their most endearing trait, because of it, we can forgive them a lot...

----------


## keekwai

> British sense of humor, their most endearing trait, because of it, we can forgive them a lot...


Forgive them for what?

----------


## Bobcock

E Dok Thong - Golden Flower - whore. Likely to get yourself a slap.

Chai Kabarn Gorn Phoot - Use your loaf before speaking, Kabarn is coconut shell or something related. - I don't use it but I'm told it'd be funny with a friend but not with someone you don't know who would probably have a childish spas fit or something like they tend to do when exercising their 'cultural' right to declare loss of face (read: act like a fucking child).

As for I and E, certainly gender related where my wife comes from, but used in friendly every day conversation. That said, little girls (or at least one in particular who was a bit of a tomboy when younger) are addressed with the male I. All friendly within family, I just call them all Nong rather than put a foot wrong.

----------


## somtamslap

> It suggests that Thais are more aggressive than other nationalities.


 Not the case - but Thai people tend to shoot you if you make them go red in the face, the sensitive little dears.

----------


## Bob63

> Quote: Originally Posted by Bob63 "e-heah" has earned some frowns for me. It means bitch as I understand. Not really and neither is it gender specific. It means monitor lizard. A scavenging creature which is believed to bring bad luck. Hence it has become a word of abuse. It is also referred to more politely as dtua ngun dtua torng ตัวเงินตัวทอง.


Thanks. I assume it has a double meaning then, monitor lizard and bitch/c**t ?
Like "kwaay" is buffalo, but also meant derogatory as in "you are as dumb as a buffalo".

The long versions of swear words don't work for me, a novice thai speaker. I will run afoul on the pronounciation halfway.
No, a short, concise swearword is good - if you decide to swear.

It would be nice with some advice, what swearword to use if you want to say somebody is really stupid, like the lady who moved the posters motorbike out in traffic.
You don't necessarily want to call her prostutite, just imbecile or something like that.
And pref. two suggestions, with low and high grades of offensiveness.
Sometimes you just want to express your counterpart is stupid, without wanting to do mortal insult.

----------


## yortyiam

To describe someone as stupid you could use (with caution of course) ..
Sumong Yung, which apparently means "mosquito brain".

----------


## pescator

Meaning of Hia - beside from monitor lizard - from the dictionary: a creep, a despicable or bad person, a worthless character.

Ai/ee Ngoh: stupid person
ai/ee Ngee Ngao: stupid person, imbecile
ai/ee Bah: crazy person
ai/ee seh beuu: imbecile
ai/ee haa (nee): means cholera, but is used as a term of abuse. 
ai/ee dorg: a word of abuse without a specific meaning.
ai/ee banyaa orn: weak minded person
ai/ee prasard: lot the plot completely

Those are the ones I have heard from time to time.
Wouldnt use them, though, with anybody unless I knew them really well and they would know that I`d only used them jokingly.

With strangers I use a bit of sarcasm instead.
That leaves them a bit bewildered as to how bad I really mean it.
In some cases it is not understood at all but just taken literally.

Or throw in a couple of lao phrases to a central thai speaker. That really pisses them off.

----------


## pescator

> To describe someone as stupid you could use (with caution of course) ..
> Sumong Yung, which apparently means "mosquito brain".


Or like my nephew likes to say:

Samong kee ruay. Brain rich with shit.

----------


## Pol the Pot

I wouldn't try any experiments.

I've seen and heard of bad results.

But everybody is free to do what they hafta do, right?

----------


## rickschoppers

Good advice P the P. I would never try to say anything in Thai that would even closely resemble something like a swear word. I just do it in English and watch their face while trying to figure out what I said. I always say it in a very soft and pleasant tone and usually just get a smile.  :mid:

----------


## keekwai

I think we've gone full circle and headed in to another lap.

----------


## rickschoppers

How many laps in this Grand Prix?

----------


## Spin

> banyaa orn: weak minded person


That's a polite definition, retard / retarded is a better translation.

----------


## Shy Guava

[QUOTE=pescator;1776696]


> To describe someone as stupid 
> Or like my nephew likes to say:
> 
> Samong kee ruay. Brain rich with shit.


Are you sure he doesn't mean 'sawdust for brains'? It's a common Thai expression and confusing l and r is nothing new.

----------


## keekwai

^ ขี้เลื่อย .. You're right.

----------


## pescator

[quote=Shy Guava;1792365]


> Originally Posted by yortyiam
> 
> 
> To describe someone as stupid 
> Or like my nephew likes to say:
> 
> Samong kee ruay. Brain rich with shit.
> 
> 
> Are you sure he doesn't mean 'sawdust for brains'? It's a common Thai expression and confusing l and r is nothing new.


I stand corrected, Sir.
Of that I am sure. And I thank you for the correction by the way.
And there goes my credibility....

Needless to say that I now hate you, same goes for keekwai by the way  :Smile:

----------


## expattaffy

What ever you do don't call a Thai a Monitor lizard, you will be dead

----------


## keekwai

^ Amazing! 

 ::chitown::

----------


## farrang

My wife uses the E alot at the begining of peoples names,  i wounder what i do so much to upset her lol

----------


## Fondles

> What ever you do don't call a Thai a Monitor lizard, you will be dead


Will A thai actually know what a "monitor Lizard" is when spoken in english ?

----------


## Little Chuchok

He men   :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by expattaffy
> 
> 
> What ever you do don't call a Thai a Monitor lizard, you will be dead
> 
> 
> Will A thai actually know what a "monitor Lizard" is when spoken in english ?


All my 10 y.o students do.

One day I asked them to liken each other to animals. "Chai is an elephant", "Lek is a rabbit" etc.

Needless to say there were a couple of "lizards" ... accompanied with giggles.

----------


## Spin

> He men


Hee ngao

Hee boodt.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

My youngest daughter is called Olivia which has been shortened by the local peasants to _i-veer_.

Most perturbing...

----------


## keekwai

I've given up being perturbed by what the local peasants think and/or do.  :Smile:

----------


## khmen

Can anyone give me a rough translation of "E yet"? I'm aware of the derogatory prefix "E", it's just the "yet" bit...

I think, correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't "Yet Doot" mean "Fuck arse"? So does "E yet" basically mean "Fucking fucker"?

Edit; Also, isn't there a Thai phrase for "doggystyle" which directly translated means "Deer looking over it's shoulder"? Sure I read that somewhere, but can't remember the Thai phrase.

----------


## pickel

^
Yet means fuck.

----------


## Bangyai

> ^
> Yet means fuck.


Hmmm.... so if a local woman asks us during sex

" _Are you going to cum_ ? "

And we reply in English

" _Not yet_ "

You couldn't blame them for getting confused.

----------


## watdog

lovely thread. i tried a few on the gf and had her rolling onj the bed laughing hysterically.

she wanted to know how i knew.

told her "yet doot" and i wil tell her.

she laughed until she cried.

----------


## watdog

> What ever you do don't call a Thai a Monitor lizard, you will be dead


naw. context and relationship are all important.

and patrick is being more than a bit school marmish, imo.

----------


## sunsetter

if you talk with a funny accent, english type, and say something with the word 'here' in, they will kind of get the feeling that your calling them a lizard but wont be quite sure eg: ' im standing a here'  'i come a here from pattaya' etc

----------


## pickel

Where are you?
I here.  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

^ you got it mate

to get yourself out of a tricky situation, whilst dropping the last word and insult try theis one

'im going over a here for a beer to calm down,i wont come in a here again'

----------


## pickel

Stop shouting. I hear ya!  :Smile:

----------


## pickel

Do you know?
I know. (works best with blocked sinuses)

----------


## keekwai

> if you talk with a funny accent, english type, and say something with the word 'here' in,..............


I've got a fairly neutral type of Aussie accent. (Not ocker!) I used to get giggles in my class of Thai students every time I said that word. Especially when I said something like "look here!" 

I've now trained myself to cut the "a" sound off at the end.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Insulting someone in a foreign language is always a risky business, especially in a language as tonal as Thai. Like singing or telling jokes, it rarely comes off the way you planned.

----------


## keekwai

Maybe we should forget this thread ... and just use this.



Like "Hello" and "Taxi" ... it's internationally understood by everyone.

----------


## sunsetter

nice, covert, ill use it  :Smile:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Try this one in cowboy....

Ee dum dhub phet!

Always gets a laugh.




From A n E....

----------


## sunsetter

just earlier, went out to get some food, nothing unuasual about that apart from the drunk thai guy downstairs asking me what my name is in pretty good english, i replied 
'hello im sunsetter, whats your name?'

to which mr drunk thai bloke replies 
'im mr banya'

sunsetter replies
'ahh!! mr banya on!!'
and walked on by  :Smile: 

to say the bloke was looking a bit shocked was an understatement as the maid and the security guard proceeded to piss  themselves laughing

 :rofl:

----------


## jizzybloke

banya nim probably would work the same too

----------


## Troy

I am not one for direct swear words in English, let alone Thai. I prefer to be a tadge more subtle (although others may think it very unsubtle)...I get away with it becuase I don't speak Thai or Laos  :Smile: 

1. Motorcy Haan...Khon Haan...(roughly as I say it but locals understood) got a good laugh when referring to a cousin who was looking worse for wear after the night before...and has a bike that looks like it came off the local scrap heap.

2. <Insert name> Mai luan Kwai...Kwai Luan <insert name>...That is he/she doesn't look after buffalo...they look after him/her.

3. Bai Loy (as said)  is a more tactful approach to tell someone to bugger off.

4.  A good kicking is the less tactful way...but works when necessary... :Smile: 

Just joking of course.....

----------


## Spin

> .Khon Haan


I wonder if this is the same as "huuurghn" with the "uurgh" sound from "burger".

Pretty sure when you call a guy "huuurghn" means "fithy sex pest/molester/peeping  tom" or something like that  :bananaman:

----------


## Troy

^ Not sure if calling him that would get a laugh???

I picked the word up "Haan"...from the song a few years back about a boy with a broken down motorcycle after a girl...Like I said...prefer to say nothing too offensive..

----------


## farrang

I have heard Thai's say this before ( bun ya on ) but don't know what it means Anyone?

----------


## Shy Guava

> I have heard Thai's say this before ( bun ya on ) but don't know what it means Anyone?


Mentally impaired. Soft in the head.

----------


## Bung

For short people call them "Makahm kor dee-o" 

Tamarind with one seed. (I used to live in Phetchabun) Always gets a laugh and non offensive.

----------


## pescator

Wouldn`t that be: Makham met dee-o?

----------


## Spin

> Like I said...prefer to say nothing too offensive.


This isn't really the thread for you then is it.

----------


## pescator

> For short people call them "Makahm kor dee-o" 
> 
> Tamarind with one seed. (I used to live in Phetchabun) Always gets a laugh and non offensive.



I stand corrected.
Just had a chat with my future ex-wife from Phetchabun.
And you were absolutely correct.
Still don`t get it though.

But, well...

----------


## Bob63

> Originally Posted by farrang
> 
> 
> I have heard Thai's say this before ( bun ya on ) but don't know what it means Anyone?
> 
> 
> Mentally impaired. Soft in the head.


I thought head = hua.

So what is "bun ya on", I wonder, directly translated ?

Great with all these swearwords to impress the wife and family with my command of Thai.

Do we know any particular Lao (Isaan) swear words ?

----------


## Bobcock

Chai kabarn korn phoot......

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Shy Guava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by farrang
> ...



Bpan-yaa (ปัญญา) means intelligence or wisdom, orn (อ่อน) means soft or weak.

Patrick

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> Like I said...prefer to say nothing too offensive.
> 
> 
> This isn't really the thread for you then is it.


Sorry...I meant obviously offensive...like swearing...sort of makes you look like a dumb arse-hole yourself...and lost for words.

I always prefer a way to be offensive in a way that it takes someone time to sleep on it and realise just what was meant...Blatant insults incite violent behaviour...those that linger make people realise something much deeper...and rather than incite violence tend to make people change their attitude...just a little...unless they are goldfish of course...

----------


## good2bhappy

Interesting thread
Laughing at people can be the best way to express your displesure, sometimes.

----------


## Bob63

^Thanks Patrick.
Very nice put, got it.
bpan ya = intelligence.
And I recall bphan ha = problem , so have to be careful not to mix those up.
I find it is easier to remember when I know the exact literal translation. Not just like a tring of sounds that means something else in English.





> Chai kabarn korn phoot......


Thanks for that. Would be nice to know what it means though, before I try it out on Yai ;-)
 :tieme:

----------


## Shy Guava

> Originally Posted by Bung
> 
> 
> For short people call them "Makahm kor dee-o" 
> 
> Tamarind with one seed. (I used to live in Phetchabun) Always gets a laugh and non offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tamarind seed pod is usually long with multiple seeds (visible from the outside like a pee). A pod with a single seed would be a little stumpy thing.

Geddit?

----------


## keekwai

> For short people call them "Makahm kor dee-o" 
> 
> Tamarind with one seed. (I used to live in Phetchabun) Always gets a laugh and non offensive.


So is "kor" this one?

กอ - clump, tussock ... I guess it could mean "pod"???

Just trying to dissect the phrase.

----------


## somtamslap

> Just trying to dissect the phrase.


 Or one neck? 

Kor - neck/throat

kor can - wrist

kor car - ankle

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> Just trying to dissect the phrase.
> 
> 
>  Or one neck? 
> 
> Kor - neck/throat
> 
> ...


กอ (gor) - clump, tussock ... I guess it could mean "pod"???

คKor or กGor ... only Bung can tell us.

----------


## Dan

Could be ก็ -  ก็เดียว is something you hear but I've no idea if it's used in this context.

----------


## PorYai

Ma-kaam Kor Diao - มะขามข้อเดียว

Kor means sth like joint or segment and is also used in the words for wrist and ankle (but not the neck  :Smile:   )

----------


## Loy Toy

Has anyone mentioned Loy Toy yet?

----------


## keekwai

^ Now they have.

Is it ... เลย / ถ่อย  "pass / vile" ?

Or ... "get out of here you vile creature"

????

Just guessing

----------


## PorYai

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> Chai kabarn korn phoot......
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Would be nice to know what it means though, before I try it out on Yai ;-)


Maybe ใช้กบาลก่อนพูด - Use your head before you talk! (with kabarn being a very rude word for head)

I've never heard a Thai say it though, so it could be sth else.

----------


## keekwai

Has anyone mentioned "keekwai" yet?

Nevermind  ::spin::

----------


## Loy Toy

> Is it ... เลย / ถ่อย "pass / vile" ?
> 
> Or ... "get out of here you vile creature"
> 
> ????
> 
> Just guessing


Loy (rising tone) a Toy (rising>failing tone) means useless foking thing, toss it in the bin or if someone does something that another doesn't approve of they may use that derogatory term.

The term is apparently quite old, I have been told deriving from Chinese but most people know it but rarely use it.

I call myself Mr. Loy Toy in the bars when asked and always get a laugh or slap.  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ So no meaningful hugs until you pay them?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> So no meaningful hugs until you pay them?


They all love me mate. I'm just a lovable kind of guy.  :Smile:

----------


## Bob63

> Originally Posted by Bob63
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thx for reply, Por Yai !

----------


## RickThai

I just quietly mutter "ling!"  (unless I'm so pissed off that I want a fight to the death) (or just plain pissed - when I used to drink).

RickThai

----------


## Bettyboo

I still think that the basic 'I kwai' is a solid performer.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Has anyone mentioned Loy Toy yet?


I used to use the term all the time.Always used under the breath with an English adjective. eg:  fucking loy toy. Was told be the wife that it meant "idiot"

----------


## Humbert

Ai satun! = You're the lowest.

----------


## pescator

Actually Son Dteen, the heel is the lowest  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

It never ceases to amaze me that it's foreigners who seem to have a tenuous grasp of the Thai language at best, who want to know how to curse with words which; if said to the wrong Thai at the wrong time would lead almost certainly to dire consequences..  

  Oh and FWIW; "buffalo shit", ขี้ควาย, "asshole" รูตูด or "shit head" ขี้หัว don't have any meaning in Thai as they're not used as curses..  Nor does muttering "monkey" ลิง under your breath. As a rule Thais find monkeys pretty smart; certainly far above the intelligence of the run-of-the-mill foreigners here.

  After wading thru 7 mind-numbing pages of some of the most hideous transliterations of Thai (which is thai written with English characters) I've possibly ever read, I've gotta say most of you are sure wading in the shallow end of the pool with your Thai language skills. 

  Now, maybe you have a Thai significant other who is your "voice" here when you need to "sa-peak thai", maybe you get by with "thai-engrish" or that "baby-talk-engrish" or maybe you do it all with mime and charades.. Still you need to have a pretty solid "basic understanding" of how Thai goes together and more importantly "when it's appropriate to curse" in Thai or you're just gonna sound like a stupid foreigner speaking nonsense. . .   

  I'm NOT saying don't curse, I'm saying know enough Thai to dig yourself out of the hole you'll end up digging by lipping off to the wrong Thai in whatever version of half-assed Thai which comes outta your mouth. 

  Now don't get me wrong, I'm not sayin' suck-up to the Thais, because even after 8+ years here living in and amongst them, I'm only just "tolerant" of these people. Mostly I'm tolerant because, I mean where else are people called Thais gonna be except in a country called THAI-land..

  I say "fuck" in English routinely and use the corresponding word in Thai โคตร many times every day. วันนี้อากาศมันโคตรร้อน; "Today the weather's fucking hot!" ผู้หญิงคนนั้นสวยโคตร ๆ; "That girl over there is fucking beautiful!" However the f-word is just an intensifier not an outright curse at someone. Although you can have a  สถานการณ์โคตรแย่ "fucking bad situation". . . 

  I think Patrick offered some pretty solid and good advice, even if some of it was over the top as far as swearing being a "low born" trait. As an example; I was at the food court under Chula University a while back and a group of "Chula gurls" were sitting at a nearby table. When one of their friends walked up, she was greeted with "อีดอก มาสายทำไม; "Whore, why did you come late?".  

Believe me all Thais curse; the difference is they also all speak Thai at a much higher level than you or I do.  That Patrick was shouted down by the holier than thou; "I can't speak Thai but I know what I'm talkin' about because I have a thai wife" brigade is fairly un-redeeming as it appeared he was just tryin to help...

  I'm just sayin', I dunno, how about learning something which actually resembles coherent Thai before you break out the swearing at every Tom, Dick and Somchai who vexes you here??

  And now without further ado, back to this totally meaningless thread filled with more mind-numbing renditions of what foreigners think they're hearing said in Thai (which actually bears very little resemblance to how Thais really say things). . ..

  To steer this thread further off-topic I'll post two Thai jokes my Thai friends told me;
  Why do Thai guys like Thai whores with light skin? Because theyre all married to a dark skinned Thai they hafta fuck. . . 
  What do a baby water buffalo and a Cambodian whore have in common? They're both fun to fuck if your friends don't find out about it. . . 

  Good luck with your Thai language learning; believe me the 65+ million people here can't all be smarter than you. I'd imagine if you really wanted to, you could speak something which resembled Thai enough to be understood by these people and to have them respond in kind.. Who knows someday you might even get to a level where you can curse in Thai have these people understand you were really cursing..

----------


## keekwai

> It never ceases to amaze me................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............


Fuck off.

----------


## toddaniels

WOW, what a snappy come back "buffalo shit". Google for it did you?

How about ไปไกล ๆ ตีน "Go far away from my feet (cause I'm fixin' to kick you!)" or กวนตีน "You're bothering my feet enough that I want to kick you".

Here just to show you that I'm all about learning Thai, here's a video  by a Thai kid in the US about using the word "fuck" in Thai;



Oh and here's one about the word fuck in English too;

----------


## keekwai

Just taking your 'advice' and dispensing with Thai curses ... and using English ones. Dick.

----------


## keekwai

> How about ไปไกล ๆ ตีน "Go far away from my feet (cause I'm fixin' to kick you!


How about heeding you own 'advice'

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## toddaniels

Man, don't shoot the messenger, I'm just tellin' you what I've heard Thais say almost anytime a foreigner tries to curse in Thai here.

Thankfully, now you can use the word อีเดียด (the Thai spelling of the word "idiot"). It made it into the "official new words in Thai" a while back..

----------


## keekwai

> อีเดียด (the Thai spelling of the word "idiot").


transliteration.

----------


## dirk diggler

Careful, he has guns

----------


## taxexile

Foreigners, unless fluent in thai,  swearing  or using impolite colloquial expressions in order to insult or show anger just mark themselves as silly losers, thats all there is to it.

They sound stupid and immediately identify themselves as having mixed in poor company, fine I suppose if you mix in circles that routinely speak like that.

Better to maintain ones dignity and garner respect than show oneself up.

As in english, swearing can add valid meaning to a phrase, especially among friends but the nuances employed are rarely if ever picked up by non native speakers with the result that the user only makes themselves look ridiculous  and leaves themselves open to abuse.

A native new yorker in full flow sounds amusing, the same words coming out of the mouth of an englishman would sound ridiculous and have none of the desired effect.

Todd daniels post was spot on, the only one amongs five pages of childish nonsense.

----------


## keekwai

> Foreigners, unless fluent in thai,  swearing  or using impolite colloquial expressions in order to insult or show anger just mark themselves as silly losers, thats all there is to it.
> 
> They sound stupid and immediately identify themselves as having mixed in poor company, fine I suppose if you mix in circles that routinely speak like that.


... and you could say the same for farangs using expletives in English. Like the ones we all know who can't utter a sentence without using "fu*king" as an adjective.

----------


## taxexile

Slang should only be used by native speakers,  an englishman using the word "dude" might as well dress up in baggy trousers and clown make up, for that is how he will be perceived, likewise englishmen saying "asshole" rather than "arsehole"

there is an art to swearing effectively, terry57 seems to have it, few others here do. Blackgang was a master.

I have heard thais try and swear in english, and it sounds pathetic and laughable, and these are thais with decent english skills, imagine what most farangs must sound like when they use thai slang and swear words, unless they are purposely going for the comic effect, they might as well just put on the baggy green trousers, long shoes and fall flat on their dumbfuck faces.

----------


## baldrick

> terry57 seems to have it


only if you are mildly retarded

tweerys swearing is a cartoonish blancmange of cliches

like an Australian saying "blurter"




> likewise englishmen saying "asshole"

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I fukin ate pikeys....

----------


## taxexile

I thought all aussies said blurter,  it has a funny sound to it, its onomatapoeic, like something rowan atkinson might say. I like terrys use of slang, I wouldnt want to listen to it all day, but reading it every now and again is quite amusing. 

Which just goes to show that if I ever visit australia, I should not attempt to use what I assume is aussie slang.

----------


## baldrick

^ if you tried you would be marked as a silly old tosser regurgitating 1970's television larrikin stereotype .

why do you think I give him so much sh1t

----------


## taxexile

Even if I said "one in the blurter will never hurt her"

I'll find a terry thread and challenge him on it. :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

> I have heard thais try and swear in english, and it sounds pathetic and laughable


Reminds me of an altercation with a Thai guy a couple of years ago outside a 7/11. He'd parked his bike behind mine and locked the handlebars. Blocking me in. (I've lost count of those occurrences!)

As I was manhandling/dragging his bike out of the way he came running out of the 7/11 jabbering away and I said (In English) "Why did you lock your handlebars you inconsiderate idiot?" He must have got the gist of what I said and blurted out, "You, you, you, FUCK!" I replied, "Yes I do. Whenever I get the chance" Anyway, it all ended with no fatalities on either side.

----------


## Koetjeka

I sat (you animal)
I he-ya (no idea but it sure is a great insult)
I k-buy (you buffalo in Khmer)
I chkoot (you crazy in Khmer)
I chkay chkoot (you damn crazy in Khmer)
Arabaal (some minor insult in Khmer)

----------


## taxexile

^
you dull simpleton, a conclusion based on irrefutable evidence

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Slang should only be used by native speakers,  an englishman using the word "dude" might as well dress up in baggy trousers and clown make up, for that is how he will be perceived, likewise englishmen saying "asshole" rather than "arsehole"
> 
> there is an art to swearing effectively, terry57 seems to have it, few others here do. Blackgang was a master.
> 
> I have heard thais try and swear in english, and it sounds pathetic and laughable, and these are thais with decent english skills, imagine what most farangs must sound like when they use thai slang and swear words, unless they are purposely going for the comic effect, they might as well just put on the baggy green trousers, long shoes and fall flat on their dumbfuck faces.


Careful here, Tax, because regional dialects come into play. For instance, in deepest West Country the indigents employ " ass " rather than arse and " ass'ole " is the term most used. 

You dribbling streak of paralysed northern piss.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> in deepest West Country the indigents employ " ass " rather than arse and " ass'ole " is the term most used.


When using descriptors for the straw chewing cousin marrying droolers of the west country, I would think both terms are both suitably restrained and entirely appropriate, it is the land time forgot, a theme park where civilised folk can travel to observe the genetically deficient and treasure hunt for the missing link. 

Are you still in thailand, or are you back in bumliegh saltycombe yet?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Still here but the wheels are moving. Seems June is the likely exeunt but the destination is Lancashire where the work is. 

Funnily enough, as the time approaches feet begin to drag a bit and the native hue of resolution is sicklied o'er by the pale cast of thought.

In short, we might change our minds yet. The distaff being the hind legs and all is content to follow but neither of us is of firm conviction. A true case of hasip/hasip.

----------


## taxexile

> destination is Lancashire where the work is.


You're becoming a northerner, thats karma for you.

But didnt know there were still mills taking on, thought they all closed down years ago.

What exactly is it that you do?

----------


## Spin

> And now without further ado, back to this totally meaningless thread  filled with more mind-numbing renditions of what foreigners think  they're hearing said in Thai


Goo see car mung deh.






> Foreigners,  unless fluent in thai, swearing or using impolite colloquial  expressions in order to insult or show anger just mark themselves as  silly losers, thats all there is to it.


Dop na deh.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I shall be skivvying for an old friend in his business which is expanding.

Quite looking forward to it and living somewhere new. It's the proximity to the Lake District and the Dales that most appeals although the weather will play a part and if the previous year repeats itself we shall no doubt up stumps and return by which time our gaff in Pattaya will be ready.

Always preferred northern bitters to southern brews and quite liked assuming their accents when pissed viz. ecky thump, ebagum ( which is Mugabe backwards ) and aaaa lad, petal, flower and the like. 

Are there Linguaphone courses?

----------


## taxexile

Wannabe northerners seeking approval and acceptance by falsely adopting northern mannerisms will, quite rightly, find themselves shunned and ridiculed, much like idiot farangs swearing in thai.

Additionally, you may find yourself forcibly bundled onto the first available horse and cart bound for the south.

An' Ah'll tell thi that fer nowt!


But it is a beautiful part of the country, and angry weather only adds to the beauty of the bleakness.

----------


## toddaniels

> Goo see car mung deh.
> 
> Dop na deh.


I rest my case..  :rofl: 

How about tryin' it "real" Thai?   :mid:  I can't make heads or tails outta that "karaoke" crap, even if you can. :Eek:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Wannabe northerners seeking approval and acceptance by falsely adopting northern mannerisms will, quite rightly, find themselves shunned and ridiculed, much like idiot farangs swearing in thai.
> 
> Additionally, you may find yourself forcibly bundled onto the first available horse and cart bound for the south.
> 
> An' Ah'll tell thi that fer nowt!
> 
> 
> But it is a beautiful part of the country, and angry weather only adds to the beauty of the bleakness.


'Ark at her! Get on with ya, ya zilly ole ass'ole. Like you knowz wha' a proper job be, you bein' a daft ould skimmisher 'n all.

----------


## DrAndy

I remember when I was a kid, us brothers were playing with a French boy, not very kindly, and he shouted at us  "blimey you"

which had us rolling about

----------


## Spin

> I can't make heads or tails outta that "karaoke" crap


That surprises me because you come across as a fucking know-it-all with a holier than you attitude. Wanker.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I remember when I was a kid, us brothers were playing with a French boy, not very kindly, and he shouted at us  "blimey you"
> 
> which had us rolling about


Er, that should be " we brothers " ........n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## DrAndy

^ maybe but I am sure you understood my meaning, which is what communication is all about

salop!

----------


## pescator

[quote=toddaniels;2430404]






> It never ceases to amaze me that it's foreigners who seem to have a  tenuous grasp of the Thai language at best, who want to know how to  curse with words which; if said to the wrong Thai at the wrong time  would lead almost certainly to dire consequences..


Indeed it could.
But then again, curses as well as slang are a part of every spoken language.
Not learning those expressions would leave one in the dark on many an occasion.

I see few posters on this thread actually meaning to use such vulgar vocabulary.
Just wanting to know a bit about it.




> After wading thru 7 mind-numbing pages of some of the most hideous  transliterations of Thai (which is thai written with English characters)  I've possibly ever read,


Why did you even bother? Do you like to torment yourself? Are you a masochist?
And you wisely refrain from posting any transliterations of thai yourself, so that you don`t expose yourself.
Some posters in here don`t read nor write thai language. I still see their input as valuable as anyone else`s, even in a thai language thread.




> transliterations of Thai (which is thai written with English characters)


Thank you for lining that out, I would never on my own have been able to figure out the meaning of a 4 syllable word.

Let me further add this, transliterations come in different shapes, depending on the nationality of the poster.




> Believe me all Thais curse; the difference is they also all speak Thai at a much higher level than you or I do


They sure do. But in daily life associating with the "salt of the earth" kinda people, I very rarely hear "high level thai", although they are of course perfectly able at it.
I usually only ever listen to Phaasaa Baan, ภาษาบ้าน for you, as you seem incapable of understanding any attempt at transliterations.

----------


## brisie

> Goo see car mung deh


Dunno all I can make out is
I fuck ( car= Khar not sure) you......      and dunno what deh is either.

I like to make up my own swear words.
Doot moo = pigs arse for when they bullshit me to much
key lung = this taxi is a shit box

----------


## pescator

Deh. Is a Lao/Isan ending. Doesn`t mean much.
"See" is lao too, well, if it is intended to mean like this.

----------


## brisie

> Deh. Is a Lao/Isan ending


Got it but I say durrr   like good food sap eeellee ligh durrrrrr.... as in "dur said fred"

----------


## toddaniels

Now, how the run-o-the-mill foreigner who might know some Thai or even some Isaan words (if that's where their significant thai other happens to be from) would know the spelling in English "deh" is the "karaoke" version of เด้อ is totally beyond me!!  

  Heck even the poster known as "brisie" was closer with their karaoke version of แซ่บอิหลีหลายเด้อ, or at least I understood it when I read it on the first go round.

  You might notice that Isaan Thai while borrowing heavily from Lao influenced words is spelled in Thai characters, NOT Lao ones, and that the tones are skewed from how the real Lao words are pronounced. 

  Isaanites and Laotians can't always understand one another when talking. I've seen born, bred, rice fed Isaan Thais totally "lock up" when confronted with "real honest to goodness Lao".

  I realize this thread is about "Thai insults" but it would appear that fruit is beyond the reach of most readers here.... 

  How about we start with some simple and easy words in ภาษาอีสาน seeing as it seems to be the preferred language of choice; even though I personally feel a person would get WAY more mileage outta speaking "Central Thai" (the government approved version of the language)..

  Here's a link to some Isaan words to get you started;
Isaan Dialect

----------


## keekwai

> I like to make up my own swear words.


Not a swear word but I've referred to toilet paper as "gradaht doot" to Thais. Some of them crack up. Some are horrified.

 :Smile:

----------


## YourDaddy

Can someone tell me what "e pled" means. Wife's been using it all day on me.

----------


## Neverna

> Can someone tell me what "e pled" means. Wife's been using it all day on me.


An evil spirit or an annoying twat? Probably the latter.  :Smile:  

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/เปรต

เปรต

1. (Buddhism, Hinduism) preta, a type of supernatural creature born to be punished or undergo great suffering as a result of sinful deeds committed in previous lives.

2. preta, a type of ghost in Thai folklore, believed to have a very tall and thin body, the mouth as small as the hole of a needle, the hands as large as palm leaves, and to consume blood and pus as food, as well as to scream at night.

3. (slang, sometimes vulgar) very annoying or disturbing person, just like a preta that keeps bothering someone to beg for food or for the dedication of merit to it, or that keeps screaming at night.

----------


## Jack meoff

> or that keeps screaming at night.


Yourdaddy is a  screamer  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

ผีเปรต!!! สัตว์นรกในห้วงกรรม!! 





A screamer.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> An evil spirit or an annoying twat? Probably the latter.  
> 
> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/เปรต
> 
> เปรต
> 
> 1. (Buddhism, Hinduism) preta, a type of supernatural creature born to be punished or undergo great suffering as a result of sinful deeds committed in previous lives.
> 
> 2. preta, a type of ghost in Thai folklore, believed to have a very tall and thin body, the mouth as small as the hole of a needle, the hands as large as palm leaves, and to consume blood and pus as food, as well as to scream at night.
> ...




 ::chitown::

----------


## YourDaddy

I do beg for food and sometime sex...

----------


## EMB

Thank you all for this thread which has taught me (English is not my mother tongue) more English words than Thai language. There is only one English word I do not understand, by someone Patrick was called a “nob”. Please enlighten me what this means. Thank you.

----------


## baldrick

Knob - slang for penis

though nob can also be a derisive term for upper class person in the UK

----------


## Maanaam

> Thank you all for this thread which has taught me (English is not my mother tongue) more English words than Thai language. There is only one English word I do not understand, by someone Patrick was called a “nob”. Please enlighten me what this means. Thank you.


Knob. I am not sure, but I always thought it referred to the head of a penis.

----------


## DrB0b

> Knob. I am not sure, but I always thought it referred to the head of a penis.


That's a knob-end, same as a bell-end but not to be confused with a knobhead.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Knob. I am not sure, but I always thought it referred to the head of a penis.


Jeezus, most people would think of a means to open a door before thinking of a cock, very insightful Manny.

----------


## Maanaam

Heard a good Thai insult in that video of the woman not paying the taxi driver a few days ago.
Wife was horrified !
The driver kept saying to her, "Ee chang yet!"
I asked Mrs if it meant "go fvck an elephant" or "you fvcked an elephant". She says the latter, but with heavy implication  of resultant immense vaginal stretching.
I find that a bit odd; the insult is  not so much about the act of bestiality so much as the physical result.

----------


## Maanaam

> Knob - slang for penis





> Jeezus, most people would think of a means to open a door before thinking of a cock, very insightful


Most people who are not illiterate fools would take it in context.

----------


## jabir

> Jeezus, most people would think of a means to open a door before thinking of a cock, very insightful Manny.


When a word has more than one meaning the most offensive traditionally applies on TD. 

A door knob is low on the list.  :Smile:

----------

